# [Lesertest] Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme



## EVO-4G63T (15. Februar 2015)

[size=+3]*Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme im Lesertest*​[/size]

[size=+2]Extreme Kühlleistung?​[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[size=+1]*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*[/size]


1.	Einleitung

2.	Erster Eindruck

3.	Technische Daten

4.	Unboxing / Lieferumfang

5.	Einbau / Kompatibilität

6.	Testergebnisse

7.	Fazit


[size=+1]*Einleitung*[/size]

Mit dem Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme bringt Thermalright eine Neuauflage ihres 
High-End Doppeltturm-Kühler. Die Veränderungen und Verbesserung betreffen nur den Kühler selbst, die Lüfter vom Typ Ty-143 sind unverändert.
Mal sehen wie sich der Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme gegen den Cryorig R1 Universal schlägt.

[size=+1]*Erster Eindruck*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der äußerliche erste Eindruck fällt schlicht und einfach aus. Der Karton ist Pappbraun mit einem Hersteller Logo und der Modellbezeichnung versehen.
Ein Aufkleber weist auf die Extreme Version hin. Mir Persönlich fehlen ein paar Technische Daten, bis auf die passenden Sockeln, steht nichts auf dem Karton.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Eindruck nach dem Auspacken ist kurz und knapp: JA das Ding ist Groß!
Der Kühler ist sauber Verarbeitet und macht einen Soliden Eindruck. Die Farbe der Lüfter ist schrill und markant. Hier liegt auch der unterschied zum Normalen IB-E, während die Lüfterblätter der Extreme Version in einem knalligen Orange und der Rahmen in einem Dunklerem Rot gehalten sind, werden die Lüfterblätter der Normalen Version in einem Militärgrün und der Rahmen in Braun gehalten. Das soll die Kühler bzw. Lüfter auf die schnelle unterscheiden, denn diese sind von den Leistungsdaten her unterschiedlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist komplett vernickelt, nirgendwo schaut Kupfer bzw. Aluminium hervor.
Die Lamellen haben einen gleichmäßigen Abstand von 1,6mm.
Die Bodenplatte hat eine leicht Konvex Form, kleiner Vorteil für Intel CPU’s.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Enden der Heatpipes sind mit Kappen versehen, um so einen sauberen und qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck zu hinterlassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter sind durch kleine dreieckige Gummiauflagen vom Kühler entkoppelt, um Vibrationen vom Motor nicht auf das Gehäuse zu übertragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter sind, wie bei fast allen CPU-Kühlern, mit Drahtbügel befestigt.
Dadurch werden die Lüfter fest und sicher an den Kühler montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem macht der Kühler einen Soliden und zuversichtlichen ersten Eindruck, fehlen noch die Ergebnisse aus dem Praxis-Test. Mit den Leistungsdaten der Lüfter und der Größe des Kühlers sollten ordentliche kühle Temperaturen dabei rauskommen.

[size=+1]*Technische Daten*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis auf die Lüfter sind die Technischen Daten identisch mit der Normalen Version des IB-E. 
Stichwort Lüfter: Auf dem Papier lässt es sich schon erahnen das die Lüfter Kräftig, aber auch Laut werden. Dazu später mehr bei den Ergebnissen.

[size=+1]*Unboxing*[/size]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf_EIBYBTVc

[size=+1]*Lieferumfang*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lieferumfang im Karton ist umfangreich und gut sortiert eingetütet.
Einzeln aufgelistet besteht der Lieferumfang aus:

     •	Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme
     •	Montagerahmen
     •	Backplate für AMD und Intel (Außer LGA 2011(-3))
     •	Befestigungsplatte
     •	Rändelschrauben
     •	Adapterschrauben für LGA 2011(-3)
     •	Diversen M3 Schrauben in verschiedenen Längen
     •	Lüfterklammern für 3 Lüfter
     •	Unterlegscheiben für Intel (klein) und AMD (groß)
     •	Anti-Vibrationspad’s
     •	Backplateeinsatz
     •	Speziell gekröpfter Gabelschlüssel für die M3 Schrauben
     •	PWM Y-Kabel
     •	Thermalright Wärmeleitpaste
     •	Zwei PWM-Lüfter vom Typ Thermalright TY-143
     •	Leitschutzfolie für die Backplate

[size=+1]*Einbau*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Einbau ist recht simpel und sollte dank der gut Bebilderten Einbauanleitung auch für Laien machbar sein. Die Backplate muss bei jedem Sockel, mit Ausnahme des LGA 2011 (-3), getauscht werden. Da ich auf einem LGA 2011-3 System teste, fällt dieser Einbaupunkt für mich flach.

Erster Schritt beim LGA 2011-3 ist, dass einschrauben der Adapterschrauben die nur für den LGA 2011(-3) nötig sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächster Schritt wäre das aufsetzten des Montagerahmens und das einschrauben der M3 Schrauben mit 6mm Länge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach kann die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen werden und der Kühler auf den Prozessor gestellt werden. Anschließend kommt die Befestigungsplatte auf die Bodenplatte des Kühlers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese wird mit zwei M3 Schrauben mit 6mm Länge befestigt. Hier kann man den mitgelieferten Gabeschlüssel verwenden oder einen Langen bzw. Schmalen Kreuzschlitzschraubendrehen benutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss noch den zweiten Lüfter an den Kühler montieren und anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es empfiehlt sich den zweiten Lüfter erst zum Schluss zu befestigen, da man sonst in engen Gehäusen nur schlecht an die zwei M3 Schrauben für die Befestigungsplatte dran kommt. Hilfreich ist es auch die Grafikkarte auszubauen bzw. ausgebaut zu lassen. Der Testpunkt Kompatibilität wird zeigen warum.

[size=+1]*Kompatibilität*[/size]

Je größer der Kühler wird, desto enger wird es für die anderen Komponenten wie Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte. Hohe Kühler der Spannungswandler könnten auch problematisch werden.

Der erste Knackpunkt wäre die Höhe. Bei 165mm Höhe kann der Deckel des Gehäuses im Weg sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Problematik ist die Breite. Der IB-E Extreme ist sehr breit und verdeckt den ersten Erweiterungsslot auf dem Mainboard. Hinzu kommt das Grafikkarten mit dicker Backplate, die auf dem zweiten Slot installiert sind, in Kontakt mit dem Kühler kommen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um dieses Problem etwas zu reduzieren, ist die Bodenplatte versetzt zu den Kühllamellen angebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Kompatibilität zum Arbeitsspeicher muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. So lange man normal hohe RAM Riegel verwendet, kommt es nicht zur Kollision mit dem Kühler. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+2]*Ergebnisse*[/size]

[size=+1]*Testausrüstung*[/size]

Die Testhardware besteht aus:

•	Intel Core i7 5820k
•	ASUS X99-A
•	2x Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB DDR4-RAM 2400Mhz CL16
•	GigaByte G1 Gaming GTX 970 3,5GB VRAM
•	Cooler Master HAF XB Evo
•	2x 120mm Enermax Cluster Advance
•	1x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1
•	Corsair HX-1000
•	Samsung 840 Pro 128gb SSD
•	Cryorig R1 Universal
•	Cryorig CP9 als Wärmeleitpaste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Testsoftware besteht aus:

•	Prime v28.5 build 2
•	AIDA 64 5.00.3300
•	Decibel Ultra (auf iPhone 4s)

[size=+1]*Lüfterdrehzahl*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter lassen sich sehr definiert und über einen weiten Bereich regeln.

Die Drehzahlen wurden per BIOS und AIDA64 ermittelt.

[size=+1]*Lautstärke*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon in den Technisch Daten zu sehen war, drehen die sich Lüfter sehr schnell und Laut. Bei 25% gehen die Lüfter noch sehr ruhig zur Sache, ab 50% kommt ein leichten Summen hervor. Ab 75% wird das Summen aufdringlich, hinzu kommt das Luftrauschen durch die hohe Drehzahl. Bei 100% ähnelt der Geräuschpegel einem kleinen Staubsauger.

Die Lautstärke wurde mithilfe eines iPhone 4s und der App Decibal Ultra ermittelt.
Gemessen wurde aus einem Meter Abstand mit offenem Gehäuse, stillgelegten Lüfter und nur mit einer SSD. Der Ruhewert lag bei 29dB(A).

[size=+1]*Temperatur*[/size]

Die Temperaturen wurden unter vier Zuständen ermittelt:

•	Idle (1200MHz – 0,76V – Berechnete TDP: ca. 29W)
•	Standarttakt (3300MHz – 1V – Berechnete TDP: 140W)
•	24/7 OC (3800MHz – 1V – Berechnete TDP: 161W)
•	Extrem OC (4400MHz – 1,21V – Berechnete TDP: 273W)

Passiv wurde nicht getestet, da Doppeltturm-Kühler hier keine gute Figur machen.
Belastet wurde die CPU für 15 Minuten mit Prime v28.5 build 2 und dem Modus SmallFTT.
Die Temperaturen wurden mit AIDA64 unter Realbedingungen ermittelt. 
Das heißt der Deckel des Gehäuses wurde montiert und die Gehäuselüfter wurden alle auf 800 U/min fixiert.
Raumtemperatur zum Messzeitpunkt lag bei 24°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Idle Zustand ist nichts Besonderes zu erkennen, da die Abwärme sehr gering ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei etwas mehr Abwärme gibt es Messbare unterschiede zwischen den Kühlern.
Bei 25% und 50% hat der R1 die Nase vorn, begründet dadurch, dass der IB-E Extreme etwas weniger Kühlfläche zu bieten hat. Bei 25% kommt noch die langsame Drehzahl der Lüfter hinzu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähnlich sieht es bei schwachem OC aus. Nur bei 100% kann der IB-E Extreme sich absetzten. Trotzdem muss sich der IB-E nicht verstecken, die Kühlleistung reicht aus um einen Moderat Übertakteten Haswell-E auf angenehme Temperatur zu halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Extrem OC Einstellung, schaffen es beide Kühler nicht die CPU leise zu Kühlen. Da zum Schutz der CPU, die Lüfter ab 80°C auf 100% hochdrehen.

[size=+1]*Fazit*[/size]

Mein Fazit aus diesem Test mit dem Thermalright IB-E Extreme ist etwas gemischt.
Einerseits ist die Kühlleistung sehr gut, andererseits werden die Lüfter sehr Laut.
Für Silent-Liebhaber und Extrem OC-Freunde nur bedingt zu empfehlen.
Für eine nicht oder nur schwach Übertaktete CPU ist die Kühlleistung bei niedrigster Drehzahl mehr als ausreichend.
Im gesamten gesehen aber ein sehr guter Kühler. Mit der Möglichkeit andere Lüfter, die einen Lochabstand von 105mm haben,
kann man den IB-E Extreme auf seine eigene Bedürfnisse anpassen – Technisch sowie Optisch.

An dieser Stelle bedanke ich bei PC Games Hardware, Thermalright und PC-Cooling für das entgegen gebrachte Vertrauen und bereitstellen des Samples.

Hersteller Webseite: Thermalright
Modell Webseite: Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme | Kühler | Thermalright
Preisvergleich: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme (100700414) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## K4Sp3rle (15. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöner Testbericht mit Top Bildern !! Gefällt mir....   Daumen Hoch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sav (15. Februar 2015)

Schönes Review, man merkt das du dir viel Mühe gegeben hast.


----------



## dan954 (15. Februar 2015)

Schöner Test.


----------



## retroelch (15. Februar 2015)

Super Test, wenn du noch "Anker" Punkte [Punkte von denen du zb. vom Inhaltsverzeichnis zu einem ausgewältem Punkt zb. Montage springen kannst] einbaust hast du einen "sehr gelungenen Test".[Und nicht nur einen "super gelungenen" ]





Das währe natürlich nur meine Meingung.


----------



## EVO-4G63T (16. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Positiven Rückmeldungen! 

Das mit den Ankerpunkten hatte ich probiert, nur wollte es auf Anhieb nicht funktionieren.
Habe es aber jetzt nochmal probiert und komischer funktioniert es jetzt. 
Also Ankerpunkte sind jetzt drin.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

Interessanter Test.  Etwas gegen die Erwartungen und Erfahrungen aus anderen Tests ...    

Was mich wundert:  Es gibt keinerlei Temperaturunterschiede im IDLE zwischen 25% und 100% Lüfterleistung ??


----------



## EVO-4G63T (16. Februar 2015)

Hat mich auch gewundert, scheint aber so das im IDLE ein schwacher Luftstrom reicht.
Ich denke mal wenn die Kühler kleiner wären, dann hätte man einen Unterschied Messen können.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

Ja vielleicht.  Ich war letztens überrascht, dass ich bei einem offenen Aufbau einen FX8350 im IDLE komplett passiv kühlen kann, ohne dass es wirklich warm wird.  Ich glaube, wir unterschätzen alle ein bisschen die Passivkühlleistung der großen Doppelturmkühler.


----------



## EVO-4G63T (16. Februar 2015)

Das kann gut sein, bei geringer Abwärme können auch die Doppelturmkühler (Semi-)Passiv betrieben werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

EVO-4G63T schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein, bei geringer Abwärme können auch die Doppelturmkühler (Semi-)Passiv betrieben werden.



Naja, die FXe sind ja jetzt nicht unbedingt kühl    Aber offensichtlich gehts wirklich.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Februar 2015)

Danke, für Deinen Test.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

Der SilverArrow ist eigentlich optisch so ziemlich der hübscheste Doppelturmkühler.  Hatte den auch lange auf der Liste stehen, bis ich mich für das Quäntchen mehr Leistung doch für Noctua entschieden habe.


----------



## EVO-4G63T (16. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, die FXe sind ja jetzt nicht unbedingt kühl    Aber offensichtlich gehts wirklich.



Ja im IDLE ist er aber ja recht Kühl  Da sind es gerechnet nur knappe 20W an Verlustleistung, das ist vertretbar.
Aber ja wenn man mal aufdreht, dann wird er schön Kuschlig warm^^


----------



## camber88 (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

was sind den Lüfteralternativen? 140 mm Lüfter mit 105 mm Lochabstand sind nicht der Standard. Kann man alternative Lüfter selbst bohren?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2015)

camber88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was sind den Lüfteralternativen? 140 mm Lüfter mit 105 mm Lochabstand sind nicht der Standard. Kann man alternative Lüfter selbst bohren?



Der Lochabstand ist das Standardmaß für 120mm Lüfter. 

Diese kannst du beispielsweise nehmen.  Oder nach anderen 140ern gucken, es gibt einige Modelle die den kleinen Lochabstand verwenden. 
Diese sind optisch leicht erkennbar, da sie dafür keinen quadratischen Rahmen haben sondern einen runden, mit kleinen Ausbuchtungen für die Löcher.


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. Mai 2015)

120mm Lüfter haben 105mm Bohrungen. Gibt auch große "135mm" Lüfter, die ebenfalls diese Bohrungen haben. 120 und 140mm ist die Rahmengröße.


----------



## camber88 (11. Mai 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> 120mm Lüfter haben 105mm Bohrungen. Gibt auch große "135mm" Lüfter, die ebenfalls diese Bohrungen haben. 120 und 140mm ist die Rahmengröße.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Die original Lüfter die Thermalright zur Verfügung stellt sind 140 mm mit diesem Lochabstand. Ich möchte auch gern 140 mm Alternativlüfter einbauen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. Mai 2015)

Der zum Bleistift:
Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## camber88 (11. Mai 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Der zum Bleistift:
> Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Perfekt!  Vielen Dank!


----------

